# Writing



## Oldhippy (7 Sep 2020)

Does anyone here write? Stories, articles, academia as a hobby. I have two books on the go and study ancient history and will write the odd contribution here and there. Have done a lot on cycling provisions lately and been invited to liaise with local council in a small way.


----------



## Reynard (7 Sep 2020)

Yes. Done my share of academic stuff (research papers / PhD thesis) and did a stint in the motorsport media covering mainly oval and club racing.

Currently working on an anthology of poems plus a sci-fi novel, and, just for fun, a Babylon 5 fanfic epic in three volumes.


----------



## MontyVeda (7 Sep 2020)

I thoroughly enjoy writing (fiction) but have no interest in publishing... it's just a great way to pass the time and lose myself in my imagination, especially on days like today when it drizzly all day long.


----------



## gavroche (7 Sep 2020)

No, not gifted.


----------



## Oldhippy (7 Sep 2020)

My books are, I'm told are contemporary fantasy. I would publish given a chance. Had the first two chapters of one turned into a pilot script. Nothing came of it though. Currently I am hoping to write enough in the right way to inspire the local council to actually do anything meaningful.


----------



## Smokin Joe (7 Sep 2020)

Does editor of a cycling club magazine count?


----------



## Oldhippy (7 Sep 2020)

Yep, can I contribute.


----------



## Smokin Joe (7 Sep 2020)

Oldhippy said:


> Yep, can I contribute.


Alas, the club demised in 2007 during it's centenary year 

I did the job for about twelve years, but as anyone who has edited a club magazine will no doubt know you end up writing most of it yourself, the promised contributions rarely appearing.


----------



## Spiderweb (7 Sep 2020)

They say everyone has a book in them, unfortunately I’m not that gifted so no books in me. My brother in law however has this wonderful gift, he’s had several books published including a trilogy turned in to a TV drama and one book adapted into quite a popular film.


----------



## Oldhippy (7 Sep 2020)

I can imagine that having seen people writing fanzines in the past. I have become very interested in writing about cycling since C-19 and the increase general cycling as daily transport. I am enjoying having input with the local council and hopefully it will result in becoming normal over time.


----------



## Grant Fondo (7 Sep 2020)

Yes have contributed to two construction books in last few years and really enjoyed it. Looking forward to the next one. English Lit A level and three theses in the old locker definitely helps, but you certainly get rusty.


----------



## delb0y (7 Sep 2020)

I've written and published fiction over the years. First published back in the 80s with some horror and ghost short stories (and a number of unpublished crime/thriller novels). In more recent times I wrote 10 western novels that did get published - despite me living a long way from the wild west, both in miles and years. Luckily, the westerns didn't have to be very long which meant I could manage them whilst working. Alas, the publisher has ceased publishing westerns now and I've lost a bit of mojo. They are going to publish a short story of mine sometime this month, supposedly. I'm rather hoping that when / if I ever retire I might have a go a bit more seriously.


----------



## Reynard (7 Sep 2020)

Grant Fondo said:


> Yes have contributed to two construction books in last few years and really enjoyed it. Looking forward to the next one. English Lit A level and three theses in the old locker definitely helps, but you certainly get rusty.



Which is exactly why I try to do bits on as regular a basis as possible.  Even if it goes nowhere; playing around with random lines of poetry that may or may not lead to something, or just writing a steamy one shot...


----------



## ColinJ (7 Sep 2020)

delb0y said:


> I've written and published fiction over the years. First published back in the 80s with some horror and ghost short stories (and a number of unpublished crime/thriller novels).


In that case, why not have a go at this...?



Competition blurb said:


> _Do you like ghost stories? Do you have an idea for a spine-tingling spooky tale to enjoy by the fireside? Then why not put pen to paper and take a shot at our Autumn short story competition.
> 
> We are looking for stories (maximum of 1,200 words) that have a supernatural theme - the spookier the better!
> 
> ...



I'm intending to have a go.


----------



## Oldhippy (8 Sep 2020)

I'm convinced I still have that cycle travel book in me somewhere, I will start writing my day trips and further afield bits down methinks and see what comes out.


----------



## Moon bunny (9 Sep 2020)

I have a anthology published, and now write some of the jokes other people tell since my career in stand-up comedy ended with the birth of twins. There may be a sketch show in the pipeline, if the other writers and actors can stop arguing.


----------

